# Trafalgar Castle School



## Bynx (May 5, 2012)

Built in the 1870's, this castle is now a private girls school. Today was open house and we gained access to take a few shots.


----------



## Trever1t (May 5, 2012)

those are so freaking cool! The perspective in #2 blows my mind.


----------



## Bynx (May 6, 2012)

The Sigma 10-20mm is my favorite lens. The distortion is easily fixed, it covers a room nicely, and its tack sharp.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 6, 2012)

Great set Bynx, my favorite is #3 excellent processing!


----------



## manaheim (May 6, 2012)

Neat place, nice set. The staircase (#3) is the one that really hit me.


----------



## slackercruster (May 7, 2012)

Great work!!


----------



## Dominantly (May 7, 2012)

Awesome photos!

I love looking at all the finish work in there, it's amazing.


----------



## poker_jake (May 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Bynx (May 7, 2012)

Thanks all for your kind words. The place was quite large but there were only a couple of rooms open to the public. So much more to see and shoot. Maybe some day.


----------



## Syco (May 9, 2012)

Interesting history:  Trafalgar Castle School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CCericola (May 9, 2012)

*sigh* They sure don't make them like they used to.


----------



## OscarWilde (May 9, 2012)

[h=2]House system[/h]Trafalgar Castle School is split into four houses: Maxwell (blue), Farewell (green), Hare (yellow,) and Carter (red). Each house was named after a prominent member of OLC/Trafalgar&#8217;s history: Annie Allison Maxwell, dean of OLC for 29 years, Reverend Francis L. Farewell, 2nd principal of OLC, Reverend John James Hare.
Each student is assigned to a house upon arrival at Trafalgar, where they are to mingle and meet students within their house. Students accumulate house points for participation in academic and extracurricular activities. At the end of the year, the house with the most points wins the House Cup. In the 2009-2010 school year, the House Cup was won by Farewell. Over the past 5 years, the succession of House Champions has been Hare 05-06, Hare 06-07, Hare 07-08, Carter 08-09, Farewell 09-10, Hare 10-11


................. What is this? Harry Potter? 

School in a castle? Check. Split into houses? Check. Everyone eats together in the dining hall every day? Check. Houses accumulate points? Check. Most points wins house cup? Check. 

When do they play quidditch?


----------



## Bynx (May 9, 2012)

Well Oscar sometimes fiction is based on fact. We arent talking about cowboys and hillbilly rednecks. We are talking about wealthy people and their dreams.


----------



## JRE313 (May 9, 2012)

Once Again, Bynx shows us how its done!
Did you use the Painterly Preset?


----------



## Bynx (May 9, 2012)

Sometimes I use Painterly and sometimes the first default. With the new 4.2 version there are a few painterly presets to choose from.


----------

